# The Past Two Years of my Life



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

Once the weather settled I pushed my own physical limited, heading off on a 7 day tour deep in the Olympic Mountains.










Traveling over 60 miles all together in some of the most rugged and wild terrain I had ever encountered.










Tagging first ski/snowboard descents in a area called the Valhallas









and all over Mt. Olympus

Five Fingers 









and a first descent on Athena









Once my feet were healed I was off to tackle the Cascade Volcanos.










climbing up big names like Mt. Rainer in Washington










and riding down even bigger lines like the Gib Chute on Mt Rainier









the Furher Thumb on Rainier









The Cool Glacier Headwall on Glacier Peak


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

The Early Morning Couloir on The North Sister.










and the Prouty Glacier Headwall on The South Sister.










In total I rode off 25 Seperate Volcanos










and rode almost everyday until all the snow had melted in late July










Beaten and exhausted I took a much needed break for the next 3 months











Within a week of the first snowfall we were literally neck deep in the 09/10 Season










and taking advantage of my splitboard on opening day at Crystal Mountain.










By December the snowfall slowed down and we climbed a few rather Isolated Peaks

Middle Chiwaukum Peak









and took in the scenery of Mt Rainier National Park









Van Trump Park


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

With snow conditions faring better in Canada for the month of January,Jason Hummel and myself decided to head up north. 










Exploring Glaciers in British Columbia.









Before heading into the Canadian Rockies.










and tagging a few peaks along the way










I was amazed by how the glaciers hung to the Massive rock walls.










but before long it was time to say goodbye to Canada and head back home.










In febuary I worked on my climbing skills. 










and riding untracked slopes both in the resort









backcountry


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

Testing my riding skills on glaciers.










and steep chutes.










By March I was ready to go out and tackle bigger more remote peaks.










Working on my glacier travel skills.










Crossing a few hurles along the way.










But the payout was well worth it

North face of the North Twin Sister









The CJ Couloir on Johonasburg









and the North face of Mt. Buckner









In April I was feeling strong and focusing on going the distance in the Stevens Pass area

The Big Chiwaukum.









Slayed by my friend Ale Capone.


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

and explored lines within the Monte Cristos










Tackling lines in the unknown.










By now I felt rather good about my balancing skills









In early May the PNW was nailed with a Late season snow storm.










and ran up some gnarly lines.










managing to get my final face shots of the season









Getting intamate with Mt Shuksan










both on the north side.










and the south side.










and all over the Cascade Pass area

Sahale


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

Eldorado









The Dorado Needle









and Klawatti









even with all that touring there was still so much to be explored.









In June the days were long and the tours were longer

Like Dome Peak.









Seven Fingered Jack.









Cardinial Mountain.









Abernathy Peak.









and Mt Robinson.


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

This July was by far the most grueling month with two back to back tours with over 120 miles traveled in 14 days and almost 50,000 vert.

The First being the Alpine Lakes Traverse









Tagging lines like Chickamen









and Overcoat









In one of the most scenic areas in Washington








Followed by the Bailey Range traverse










and the tagging of Olympus's 3 summits becoming the first snowboarder to complete this traverse.









I hope you enjoyed this pic heavy trip report and I look forward to posting on your forum this upcoming season.

Kyle Miller


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

stunning. i'm incredibly jealous.


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

all i can say is... amazing. 
thanks for posting these awesome pics.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Kyle! Awesome pictures and TR's as usual. You're going to make the rest of us have to invest in some serious camera's to keep up...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

FKNA I always enjoy your TR Kyle. :thumbsup:


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

just amazing. you are living the life.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

wowza, so much awesome in on thread


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Man you have been everywhere! That's alott of freakin mountains to hike! Must have been some incredible journeys, almost all of those pictures are just super epic, with some super epic lines. Your making me want to buy a nice freeride board and go do some hiking myself:thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Damn fine photography.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bad assed, thanks for posting those, very inspiring.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

You're making me second guess if I'm using my college tuition money for the right thing... :/

Incredibly awesome pictures, with a nice mix of snowboard action shots and just beautiful scenery. I applaud you for your bravery and tenacity in travelling all those miles.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Best thready by far since I've been here.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

awesome man. those pictures are awesome!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

dammnn sickkk


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

breath taking...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Amazing! Any chance you can name the areas in BC?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tell me you made a movie out of all that riding? Fantastic pictures. Lucky man.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

that pic of Slot Couloir is especially my fave....all the pics are incredibly gnarly and im extremely jealous....some of them were death wishes....Death Wish=:thumbsup:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

Speechless! 

thanks for sharing!
Ride on in good health & safely!


----------



## KzooSpade31 (Sep 15, 2010)

So sick man! Quite a collection!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Amazing shots! Way to get out there!! Have you done much around Rogers Pass?
Man, that Geographic Archive section of your site = AWESOME!!


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

amazing shots.
thanks for posting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle Miller (Sep 3, 2010)

Never been to Rogers Pass but I'm sure I will head that way sometime this season. 
I'm glad you guys like the stoke.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I had someone with just an ounce of your talent around to mentor me... so godly


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

wow dude strait up EPIC...prob the best shots ive seen, amazing quality..what camera is that dang


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely awe-inspiring!


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

Holy crap that's amazing! Great shots and amazing journey! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

HOLY SHIT those are some sick pics!!!!!!!!!!! Are you riding for Travis Rice's new movie Flight??? Are these leaks? haha, your awesome dude!! Props for all that, looks like a helluva time!!!


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Man, perfect primer to the start of the season, I'm pumped! I dunno if you did any post production on those photos but they look well balanced and framed which I know is hard to do with sun and snow blinding you all the time.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

awesome adventures.. adventuring is everything!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for posting!!! Very very inspiring!!!

I gotta start saving up for one of these trips lol!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Marry me...


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

good god man thats incredible. your livin the dream


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

wow. that is the pinnacle of snowboarding right there. riding big mountain backcountry shit like that is my dream. forget park and halfpipe and all that olympic x games BS. This is what it's all about for me. I hope to one day soon acquire the skills to get into touring like that. 

I can't imagine the feeling of hitting one of those huge untouched open faces way out in the backcountry. just shredding it . wow. I can get chills just imagining it. one day... one day


----------

